# Dwarf Iguana???



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey i was wondering if there is a such thing as a minuature iguana that doesnt get as nearly the size of regular ones, i would like to have one but i just dont have the room here so im looking for something in  a few couple years and want to know now what options i have , if any.  Or if anyone knows of any smart, docile , and not really popular like Bearded Dragons, etc. 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## AudreyElizabeth (Dec 10, 2008)

Hardly an iguana but super cool are the Ackies, which are small monitor lizards. Last I checked they were quite pricey, but I've always wanted one.


----------



## Mushroom Spore (Dec 10, 2008)

nrokin said:


> and not really popular


What is WITH people and turning up their noses at perfectly good pet species that are basically what they're looking for, just because other people also recognize that it's a perfectly good pet species?  

Also I'm pretty sure there's no such thing as a dwarf iguana, short of bearded dragons and blue-tongued skinks and the like which are vaguely similar. All of those will still need a good bit of space though, so if you can't handle an iguana you may want to consider that.


----------



## Jmugleston (Dec 11, 2008)

If by dwarf iguana you mean the green iguana (species Iguana iguana) then no. There is no dwarf species. There are some iguanids that are smaller than that species, but to somewhat echo the previous post, if you want a smaller animal, find the traits you are looking for and don't worry if it is popular or not. If they are legal in your state, chuckwallas (Sauromalus sp.) are cool and not nearly the size of green igs.


----------



## rollinkansas (Dec 11, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> What is WITH people and turning up their noses at perfectly good pet species that are basically what they're looking for, just because other people also recognize that it's a perfectly good pet species?



There is nothing wrong with it. However, many threads on here are of the same 5 animals (leopard geckos, crested geckos, ball pythons, kingsnakes, etc etc), all of which are recommended in every "what should I get" thread.

But on the other hand there are hundreds of equally suitable species that meet the same requirements as the aforementioned species ( easy to care for, stay a certain size, have a certain color/pattern) but people never hear about these because the common 5 get shoved down their throats.

With the description the thread starter asked about, there are tons of cool, UNIQUE different species. But like it seems with many posters in this forum, if they dont sell it in a pet store, then noone knows they exist.


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Dec 11, 2008)

I decided after seeing this : http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nz5mvOpCnvI when the time comes i'm going to settle with a Argentine Tegu  , who cares about size now. hah


----------



## SandyMuffinCakes94 (Dec 11, 2008)

Mushroom Spore said:


> What is WITH people and turning up their noses at perfectly good pet species that are basically what they're looking for, just because other people also recognize that it's a perfectly good pet species?


Wish you wouldn't have taken that comment to heart; i'm trying to narrow down the list of what I am looking for in a reptile lizard friend and seeing what options i have to make my choice. I clearly do not want a : bearded dragon, water dragon, horned toad and im sorry if i did not include a further description. Im in no way trying to speak bad about a "popular" species i just clearly wanted to state i wanted something different because i have already read about thoes species and i don't want them besides as i got to more reading more about Tegus the size limit , etc all are not a problem for me and ill do what is needed to make room for one if need to be. I just wanted, requested information on some species if they were available.


----------



## naturejoe (Dec 13, 2008)

*Little iguanas*

Try a desert iguana.  They are small, mostly vegetarian as adults and tame down easily.  They are even available captive hatched from time to time.  Great pet lizards, and pretty also.


----------

